# Dr. Tony Lembo or Dr. George Barrett?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I spoke with Dr. Pimentel's office on Friday. I live in the very rural state of VT and although we have some medical teaching hospitals (University of Vermont, Dartmouth Hitchcock, Albany Med.) in my state or nearby states, no one Dr. Pimentel has worked with before. His office recommended two doctors in the Boston area, which I could drive to. One is Dr. Tony Lembo at Beth Israel Deaconess Med. Center and the other is Dr. George Barrett in Milton, Mass. Curious if any of you have experience with either of these GI's.Thanks!Nicole


----------



## MandiSueBlue (Jun 15, 2009)

I went to visit Dr. Tony Lembo on Thursday and I can say, he is excellent, his NP Elizabeth explained more to me in 45 minutes than I got in the past 2 1/2 years. Very informative, excellent bedside manner, respectful and much much more. He is hard to get into, but well worth it! Good Luck!


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you for the info. on Dr. Lembo. How long did it take you to get in to see him?Thanks,Nicole


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

So, are you better now?


----------

